# Another little cool project



## cristal1290 (Mar 8, 2010)

This time: wood labyrinth


----------



## amyflavored (Mar 24, 2010)

I had one of those from the toy store when I was little. It was great fun. If you could hop the marble just right you could take a nice shortcut through the maze.

Here's an odd project. Someone build a cd/dvd duplicator out of wood.




Of course now someone's come along and done the same thing with Lego. 



 What can't you build with lego these days?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I like in the first video how he says "It's really cold out. 50 degrees and raining" Fifty degrees!?!? Give me a break! We'd be in shorts and T-shirts!


----------



## cristal1290 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow that wooden CD changer looks really impressive


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> I like in the first video how he says "It's really cold out. 50 degrees and raining" Fifty degrees!?!? Give me a break! We'd be in shorts and T-shirts!


Fifty degrees and raining, that's cold compared to 80s and 90s most of the time with 80% to 90% humidity.


----------

